# [SOLVED] Synaptics' Annoying Video



## semontrax (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, hope you guys are having a good December.

I have just installed Synaptics Pointing Device v.15.1.22.2 07Nov10 after upgrading to Windows 7 Ultimate (I don't know why I lived with Vista for so long!).

It works fine, but I'm having some grief trying to disable a tutorial video that automatically pops up when I tap the top right of the touchpad in a certain way. It's annoying to say the least.

The video is called SynNoButtons.wmv, though I'm also having trouble locating it on my hard drive. Any suggestions would be much appreciated, as the multi-finger gestures are actually useful and I don't really want to uninstall.

Thanks,

Happy New Year

P.S. There is a folder which contains a bunch of the Synaptics videos in .asx format, but doesn't contain the culprit file: c:\ProgramData\Synaptics\SynTP


----------



## semontrax (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

PPS: The video was in the most obvious place:

c:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\

But other than deleting I still couldn't find a way to disable the video from playing.


----------



## semontrax (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

I seem to have solved the problem by changing the .wmv file name. Though I still don't know if there's a way of disabling it through the synaptics program.


----------



## MewMewtwo45 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

How tricky this was! You are the only result I could pull up in Google for anyone else having this issue. As of a few days ago, I had to install a fresh copy of Windows after some physical damage killed my old hard drive. I reinstalled Synaptics (having used it for years) and I came across the same issue as yourself. I found no solution to this problem, but as destiny would apparently have it, your post helped me solve my issue. For my thanks, I have registered to help you as well.

You are correct that deleting/renamikng kind of fixes the problem, but there is a "ding" when you do the same action and you have the volume unmuted. The answer lies in tapping. Is your tapping turned off? Mine is, I prefer using my actual buttons. Even if not, here is how to turn it off:

Under your mouse properties, click on the last tab "Device Settings". Click "Settings" to pull up the "Synaptics Properties" window. Select "Tapping" and you will see a Gear and a Question Mark on the right side. The Gear allows you to go into "Tapping Settings." If you have Tapping unchecked, you cannot access these settings, but they will still be in effect. This was what was keeping me from finding how to disable this. Click into this and you can either uncheck "Enable tapping zones" or change the very last drop down box (with Top Right Action) to "No Zone". Proceed to back out, uncheck Tapping again if you so desire, and compute annoyance free.

Enjoy!

-MewMewtwo45


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

I have Synaptics, but have not yet been fortunate enough to see the video you all are referring to.


----------



## lydiab (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

I developed this problem the same day you did, and came across your post the next morning. It must be a bug with the new version. I had to re-install the driver after having other issues.

It looks like I fixed the problem by going into the Synaptics program files and deleting all tutorial videos (there were about twenty of them, all set to open in Windows Media Player). I haven't seen one since...keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

Are you downloading Synaptics drivers from your system manufacturer's support site or Synaptics site itself?

http://www.synaptics.com/support/drivers


----------



## lydiab (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

I downloaded mine from Synaptics drivers.

I haven't seen the tutorials since deleting them. :smile:


----------



## lackofabox (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*



MewMewtwo45 said:


> Under your mouse properties, click on the last tab "Device Settings". Click "Settings" to pull up the "Synaptics Properties" window. Select "Tapping" and you will see a Gear and a Question Mark on the right side. The Gear allows you to go into "Tapping Settings." If you have Tapping unchecked, you cannot access these settings, but they will still be in effect. This was what was keeping me from finding how to disable this. Click into this and you can either uncheck "Enable tapping zones" or change the very last drop down box (with Top Right Action) to "No Zone". Proceed to back out, uncheck Tapping again if you so desire, and compute annoyance free.


Worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## truthisawhisper (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

Work for me too. Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Synaptics' Annoying Video*

Glad to hear of so many successful resolutions here. Thank you all for posting.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

